
Albert Pierrepoint: The Executioner Who Took More Than 400 Lives - nickgrosvenor
https://allthatsinteresting.com/albert-pierrepoint
======
legerdemain
I didn't see it mentioned in the linked article, but there is a very watchable
2005 dramatization called "Pierrepoint: The Last Hangman."

